# Feels like work will never get better



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

OI would take any work I could find, but come back in a red hot second, then if laid off go find another job.

Sitting at home on X-Box is not good for anyone.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Problem is that there aren't other jobs..


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I feel your pain. I am graduating out of the program in 6 short months. The job I'm on is working for a contractor of a different local that is supposed to last 6 months. Chances are I will graduate then be laid off shortly after. Then staring at around a 2 year wait.

I have a couple options. Work in Afghanistan (If they are still accepting people). Possibly travel if there are locals putting out book 2. Find a different career. I'm a frustrated with the work situation as well. 

I want to work. 
Chances are however in the near future I will be at the back of the Journeyman books.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I feel your pain. I am graduating out of the program in 6 short months. The job I'm on is working for a contractor of a different local that is supposed to last 6 months. Chances are I will graduate then be laid off shortly after. Then staring at around a 2 year wait.
> 
> I have a couple options. Work in Afghanistan (If they are still accepting people). Possibly travel if there are locals putting out book 2. Find a different career. I'm a frustrated with the work situation as well.
> 
> ...



I hear a lot of rumors about working in Iraq/Afghanistan, but I doubt most are true. There can't be that much work that is going on there, and on top of that, our military has left the country and the war is officially over.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

henderson14 said:


> I hear a lot of rumors about working in Iraq/Afghanistan, but I doubt most are true. There can't be that much work that is going on there, and on top of that, our military has left the country and the war is officially over.


I hear ya. I know its a long shot but at this point I dont see many other options. 

One big downside of the union in my opinion is the fact that I am not allowed to do electrical work for anyone but the Union. Even though they can't provide me work. I must sit and wait for them to tell me its time to go back to work. So I should sit at home for years? What about my health insurance? What about putting food on my table? The one thing I know how to do Electrical work and I am not allowed to do it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I feel your pain. I am graduating out of the program in 6 short months. The job I'm on is working for a contractor of a different local that is supposed to last 6 months. Chances are I will graduate then be laid off shortly after. Then staring at around a 2 year wait.
> 
> I have a couple options. Work in Afghanistan (If they are still accepting people). Possibly travel if there are locals putting out book 2. Find a different career. I'm a frustrated with the work situation as well.
> 
> ...


Get your Oregon license, we're swamped with work round these parts. Lots of calls going unfilled in Local 48


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> I'm in Chicago, and the number of people out of work is still the same as it has been for years. Apprentices cant even stay working. I am noticing a cycle of unemployment for a lot of JW's. The ones that are lucky enough and have been with shops for years are able to sit through slow periods with their contractors without going to the hall. The others have been out for up to 3 years and finally get sent back out to a contractor, but after a job or two it slows down and they get laid off because *there is only enough work for the core guys.* They are then out for another 2-3 years. * Isn't it time for these guys to just find another line of work?* Some did but then came back when they got called back. I think it is stupid to come back for at least the next 5 years.


What if you require all JW to take a furlough so* everyone* takes a layoff for a certain period of time. We all pay dues and we should all work.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I hear ya. I know its a long shot but at this point I dont see many other options.
> 
> One big downside of the union in my opinion is the fact that I am not allowed to do electrical work for anyone but the Union. Even though they can't provide me work. I must sit and wait for them to tell me its time to go back to work. So I should sit at home for years? What about my health insurance? What about putting food on my table? The one thing I know how to do Electrical work and I am not allowed to do it.


What local are you in?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Get your Oregon license, we're swamped with work round these parts. Lots of calls going unfilled in Local 48


How long is the Intel project going to last? Then how will the books be looking?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm in local 76. Out of Tacoma, Washington.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

360max said:


> What if you require all JW to take a furlough so* everyone* takes a layoff for a certain period of time. We all pay dues and we should all work.


That would work however I don't believe this will ever happen. The contractors would want nothing to do with this. They want to keep the core guys.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

henderson14 said:


> I'm in Chicago, and the number of people out of work is still the same as it has been for years. Apprentices cant even stay working. I am noticing a cycle of unemployment for a lot of JW's. The ones that are lucky enough and have been with shops for years are able to sit through slow periods with their contractors without going to the hall. The others have been out for up to 3 years and finally get sent back out to a contractor, but after a job or two it slows down and they get laid off because there is only enough work for the core guys. They are then out for another 2-3 years. Isn't it time for these guys to just find another line of work? Some did but then came back when they got called back. I think it is stupid to come back for at least the next 5 years.


As long as our Country's policy is to create an atmosphere that sends companies overseas to build products and bring them back in to us to buy is sustained, it won't get much better. Tinker Toys, made in China means that no plants will be built here that could have made them HERE.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I'm in local 76. Out of Tacoma, Washington.


Was just curious some locals don't mind if you work for a non-union contractor while laid off.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Was just curious some locals don't mind if you work for a non-union contractor while laid off.


From what I've heard our local will fine you somewhere around 10,000$ if you are caught working non-union the first five years after you graduate. Though in tough times such as now you are allowed to work other places such as Afghanistan. You are also able to SALT which honestly I dont know how non-union contractors would feel about someone coming in and trying to push the Union on people.

I just want to work. I dont want to force the Union on anyone.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd head to Portland if you could. I just checked IBEW jobs board and it says some calls are going to book 2.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would definitely travel to Portland. Hopefully the work outlook there is the same in 6 months. After that Intel job is over a lot of guys will be looking for a home. I heard there was 1200 Wireman on that job.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I would definitely travel to Portland. Hopefully the work outlook there is the same in 6 months. After that Intel job is over a lot of guys will be looking for a home. I heard there was 1200 Wireman on that job.


Wonder how long that job will keep everyone busy? A lot of them might be travelers also? That will leave maybe?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Can you just stay an apprentice? LOL!


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think the 5$ pay raise is worth the 50% unemployment rate! haha


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

In tough times like these, if I lived in Washington, Oregon, or Northern Cali, and could not get steady work, enough to live on, I think maybe I might become a horticulturist in my spare time. If you get my drift young fellars, if you get my drift...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> As long as our Country's policy is to create an atmosphere that sends companies overseas to build products and bring them back in to us to buy is sustained, it won't get much better. Tinker Toys, made in China means that no plants will be built here that could have made them HERE.


 http://www.greatamericanjobsscam.com/

~CS~


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> In tough times like these, if I lived in Washington, Oregon, or Northern Cali, and could not get steady work, enough to live on, I think maybe I might become a horticulturist in my spare time. If you get my drift young fellars, if you get my drift...


 Maui Wowee!


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> As long as our Country's policy is to create an atmosphere that sends companies overseas to build products and bring them back in to us to buy is sustained, it won't get much better. Tinker Toys, made in China means that no plants will be built here that could have made them HERE.


I don't see what that has to do with construction. We don't build buildings overseas and ship them over to America. It actually helps construction because contractors can purchase less expensive tools and equipment and that helps them keep costs down for bids and projects. Cheaper products also gives consumers more money in their pockets to spend on other things. It's called globalization and it won't change.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

What about moving out of the big cities. I'm not saying move to green acres but a mid size town. The pay will be less but more work cheaper cost of living ect. The big cities are broke


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> I don't see what that has to do with construction. We don't build buildings overseas and ship them over to America. It actually helps construction because contractors can purchase less expensive tools and equipment and that helps them keep costs down for bids and projects. Cheaper products also gives consumers more money in their pockets to spend on other things. It's called globalization and it won't change.


How can you not? What's the value in being able to purchase cheap tools from China if you have no use for them once you acquire them? ie: construction work :blink:


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Well you obviously need work to use your tools on, but a company moving its production to china doesn't have an overall negative affect on the construction industry. Independent of if a company moves production oversees, you still need a job to use tools on. Like I said, you can't ship construction jobs to China the jobs going overseas that you were referring to are not construction, so I still "don't see what that has to do with construction."

My point about cheap tools and materials was the contractor purchasing them. A contractor isnt' going to open a shop or purchase more materials and tools if there isn't a job to use them on. A job is half material cost and about half labor so the less they spend on materials is more they can spend bidding jobs and paying you. Making the cost of business lower increases work.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

henderson14 said:


> Well you obviously need work to use your tools on, but a company moving its production to china doesn't have an overall negative affect on the construction industry. Independent of if a company moves production oversees, you still need a job to use tools on. Like I said, you can't ship construction jobs to China the jobs going overseas that you were referring to are not construction, so I still "don't see what that has to do with construction."
> 
> My point about cheap tools and materials was the contractor purchasing them. A contractor isnt' going to open a shop or purchase more materials and tools if there isn't a job to use them on. A job is half material cost and about half labor so the less they spend on materials is more they can spend bidding jobs and paying you. Making the cost of business lower increases work.


Moving jobs outside of the U.S. makes less people have money to spend in the U.S.. The more jobs that are lost doing stuff like making toys and canning food the less they have to build more buildings for the company to get bigger. Stuff similar to this I see affecting the economy.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Moving jobs outside of the U.S. makes less people have money to spend in the U.S.. The more jobs that are lost doing stuff like making toys and canning food the less they have to build more buildings for the company to get bigger. Stuff similar to this I see affecting the economy.



That has some negative effect, but not enough to offset the gains we get from significantly cheaper products. MOST people do not have jobs in manufacturing, and the ones that lose their jobs find new ones, even if the pay is less starting out. The slightly lower pay that the small segment of US workers receives doesnt not have large enough of an effect to hurt construction. It's been studied already. Outsourcing benefits consumers and businesses, while squeezing some in the middle class. The middle class now is adapting by going to college. Why spend your time worrying about something that you can't change. Its reality, adapt.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> That has some negative effect, but not enough to offset the gains we get from significantly cheaper products. MOST people do not have jobs in manufacturing, and the ones that lose their jobs find new ones, even if the pay is less starting out. The slightly lower pay that the small segment of US workers receives doesnt not have large enough of an effect to hurt construction. It's been studied already. Outsourcing benefits consumers and businesses, while squeezing some in the middle class. The middle class now is adapting by going to college. Why spend your time worrying about something that you can't change. Its reality, adapt.


What is gained from flooding the US with inferior cheaper products????

Most people don't have manufacturing jobs here b/c there are very few manufacturing jobs left in the US.

It's okay to loose your manufacturing job b/c production moved overseas....McDonald's or Walmart is hiring...WOOT WOOT!!

Squeezing "some" in the middle class?? They are adapting by going to college???

What world do you live in?:001_huh:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

henderson14 said:


> That has some negative effect, but not enough to offset the gains we get from significantly cheaper products. MOST people do not have jobs in manufacturing, and the ones that lose their jobs find new ones, even if the pay is less starting out. The slightly lower pay that the small segment of US workers receives doesnt not have large enough of an effect to hurt construction. It's been studied already. Outsourcing benefits consumers and businesses, while squeezing some in the middle class. The middle class now is adapting by going to college. Why spend your time worrying about something that you can't change. Its reality, adapt.


For the record; I'm not worried about it. Just posting my thoughts. I think our whole system is jacked but there is nothing I can d about it so I forget about it.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't speak for other places, but I see things slowly picking up here. I see a a few more cranes in the city than there have been and a lot of small resi and commercial jobs starting up. Starting to see more dirt work and dumptrucks on the road and there hasn't been any of that for three years.


----------



## Turtle3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Same story in Colorado*

I'm with ya man same story here in Colorado! Work speeds up, and people work starting in April. Usually the lay off's start in late September. I took up work as maintenance electrician for the last 2 years and it has been steadier, but it's boring as ****. It's pathetic, and I've started going to college for Computer Science because I'm feeling like its a dying trade around here. To many handymen doing there own electrical here too. Which drives prices down, and quality of work. I never used to be this way, but I turn their asses in now because they are taking work from genuine licensed guy's who do real quality work.


----------

